# Exiled: A new Reality Show from MTV



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2008)

Normally I think the reality shows of late are nothing more than just hash of left over shows, ideas and drivel. 
But this one caught my eye while looking at the results of the awards due to a controversial "joke" involving illegal substances that was pulled at the last second by producers. 

This show "Exiled" takes the spoiled, pampered, rebellious sweet 16 rich girl and puts her amongst the poor in some third world country. Their parents have become fed up and realize their mistake in giving their baby anything and everything that they ask for without imparting the "necessary tools", as quoted by one parent, to face life on their own. So sending them to a third world country to live with a poor family and live like they do in hopes that they'll get a reality check. Sounds interesting.
http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1587340&vid=232356

I think that this is a good idea especially for the hopeless ones who'd probably find some (equally) rich boyfriend that may or may not eventually marry them and they can continue their pampered existence. 
Hard work never killed anyone, and sweating to earn that next dollar however you do it never killed anybody either. 
My only beef is the "week" when it should be a month-long excursion, for reasons that a week of "hell" just isn't enough to impress that this is the rest of their lives they're looking at. One week of sleeping on dirty floors, cleaning up elephant poo, eating FRESH chicken (watching it get killed and cleaned) and so on... makes for a vivid experience but hardly the imprint needed to impress the importance of work and working for yourself and not having others do it for you. A month would do that. It takes 30 days to develop a habit (and that's once you really START that particular one) and less than a few days to break it. 

Still seems like an interesting show, but who knows.


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2008)

Show could go either way, but I like the idea. Hell let's make it a year for the little princesses.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 2, 2008)

Remember when the M in MTV stood for Music?


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Remember when the M in MTV stood for Music?



Barely..


----------



## exile (Jun 2, 2008)

Jai said:


> Show could go either way, but I like the idea. Hell let's make it a year for the little princesses.



How about a whole lifetime? And that goes for their I-want-a-Lambo-for-my-sixteenth-birthday brothers as well...


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Normally I think the reality shows of late are nothing more than just hash of left over shows, ideas and drivel.


Didn't they already try something like this? With the Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie thingy? (forget the name, not worth looking up)

Not abject poverty, but taking rich city brats and putting them in "lower class" settings.

Will this be too much different? Rich city brat put in "lower class" settings? The only difference is its third world, rather than rural America..


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Remember when the M in MTV stood for Music?


 
That was soooo long ago.


----------



## exile (Jun 2, 2008)

mrhnau said:


> Didn't they already try something like this? With the Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie thingy? (forget the name, not worth looking up)
> 
> Not abject poverty, but taking rich city brats and putting them in "lower class" settings.
> 
> Will this be too much different? Rich city brat put in "lower class" settings? The only difference is its third world, rather than rural America..



_The Simple Life_? Something like that? And you see just how much it affected _those_ two airheads...

That's why they need a good few years 'in the field', not just a few days....


----------



## Big Don (Jun 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> That was soooo long ago.


It was so long ago Michael Jackson was still black...


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, I see why the kid is on this show... but what the hell did the family do wrong that they had to take her in?!  Not for a million dollars would I subject my family to that.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 2, 2008)

Assuming this is even real and not staged, I gotta vote for lazy glory-hungry parents over any real lesson to be learned.  If the parents were competent, it wouldn't have reached this level.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 2, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Okay, I see why the kid is on this show... but what the hell did the family do wrong that they had to take her in?! Not for a million dollars would I subject my family to that.


 
Hopefully the families taking the little brats in are getting their allowances plus a fair chunk of extra change for the "privilege"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Normally I think the reality shows of late are nothing more than just hash of left over shows, ideas and drivel.
> But this one caught my eye while looking at the results of the awards due to a controversial "joke" involving illegal substances that was pulled at the last second by producers.
> 
> This show "Exiled" takes the spoiled, pampered, rebellious sweet 16 rich girl and puts her amongst the poor in some third world country. Their parents have become fed up and realize their mistake in giving their baby anything and everything that they ask for without imparting the "necessary tools", as quoted by one parent, to face life on their own. So sending them to a third world country to live with a poor family and live like they do in hopes that they'll get a reality check. Sounds interesting.
> ...


 

Why?

All you need do is send 'em to Parris Island for a year and you';d get much better results.......or they'd go mad and kill themselves......one way or the other a useless citizen ceases to be one *shrug*


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 2, 2008)

I propose a new show:  "So You Want To Be Soylent Green?"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure! We'll do it in a block back-to-back with "Idiots Trying To Kill Themselves IV"!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll pass.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw the preview. These spoiled kids will go back from their "ordeal" and continue to be spoiled. There's no turning back for them, only entertainment for us-- which sucks in the grand scheme of things.

However, I do believe that every American kid, rich or poor, needs to go out of the country and see what it's like to live. It's amazing and ridiculous to think that since there are no brand names or air conditioning or immediate communication (internet, cell, etc) people in a third world nation are "poor."

From what I saw in the vid, the host families were hard-working people who were able to feed their families. It's not poor, just a different lifestyle.

The show's going to be a mockery of people outside of the Western-Corporate-Media-Culture box.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 3, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> I saw the preview. These spoiled kids will go back from their "ordeal" and continue to be spoiled. There's no turning back for them, only entertainment for us-- which sucks in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> However, I do believe that every American kid, rich or poor, needs to go out of the country and see what it's like to live. It's amazing and ridiculous to think that since there are no brand names or air conditioning or immediate communication (internet, cell, etc) people in a third world nation are "poor."
> 
> ...



While I didn't grow up rich (family was middle class) and I've never been out of the country, (I SAW the Mexican and Canadian border once) I never felt the need to travel to other countries to see how they live. Talking with immigrants and paying attention to credible news and documentaries and the like... I know it's tough "over there". But I think it's no more so than here for those struggling for a living. Sure our stores are always plentifully stocked and there seems to be no shortage of food... but one look at the prices to wages ratio and it's very tough for a lot of people. 
While I've expressed a life long desire to go to central China someday, it's to see the landscape and meet the people whom I've known (via immigrants and foreign exchange students) to be amongst earth's finest. 

I'll not vouch for those living/working under the government/military. I think they're a different animal altogether... no matter WHAT country you're in.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 3, 2008)

I see where you're coming from, MACaver. And you hit it right on the head.

 I'm from a military family and spent almost my entire childhood out of the country. My parents were really into getting us kids as immersed in the population as much as possible. So we went to all parts of each country, and accepted living the way indigenous populations do.

That included enjoying some really good (interesting) food and seeing great things with people of all races, religions, etc.

 It also included watching little kids digging through the dumpsters and landfills to get a bite to eat, while their mothers (if they had one) walk the streets and their fathers go out and do whatever it takes to survive. Seeing just how poor people can get impacted my life in almost every facet.

I'm no angel, but I look at many things from two perspectives, like the homeless population, the growing rift between rich and poor, and the way we consume things as Americans: from an American-consumer viewpoint, and from a citizen of the world's eyes. So I walk a thin line when it comes to the things I buy, the places I shop, and the people I vote for because in the grand scheme of things, some illiterate 3rd World kid might be working his butt off for pennies a day, just to make the shirt The Gap is trying to sell me for $25.

Regardless of my beliefs, I think that it would be a great thing for not just Americans, but the world population for Westerners to make it a cultural imperative to seek out new cultures and immerse themselves in it.
*
Many countries draft their population for military service. Why not draft our citizens to experience the world so we empathize with our fellow humans.

*To be very honest, I think we're a little bit lazy, and a little bit scared of the unknown. But that should fuel the satisfaction when one goes abroad and doesn't act like an "Ugly American," but as a student of life.

The girls in the MTV thing are definitely going to portray themselves as Ugly Americans, and that's what makes me sad.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 3, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> While I've expressed a life long desire to go to central China someday, it's to see the landscape and meet the people whom I've known (via immigrants and foreign exchange students) to be amongst earth's finest.



That's the kind of empathy/train of thought I'm talking about. I hope you have the opportunity to go to China one day.


----------

